# Test e. Hair loss



## Proteincarb (Oct 12, 2010)

Is test e really bad on the hair? I ran it before with dbol and don't know which caused most loss. Don't want to lose anymore.


----------



## Suthy (Apr 17, 2011)

**** me when I ran test e I grew into a small chimp I was that hairy! Didnt affect the noggin hair wise tho


----------



## Proteincarb (Oct 12, 2010)

Would the dbol be the cause then?


----------



## Suthy (Apr 17, 2011)

Proteincarb said:


> Would the dbol be the cause then?


Im not an expert on the matter but I would most likely say so mate


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

if you are predisposed to male pattern baldness any steroid is going to make things worse , especially DHT based compounds.

more test = more DHT , E2


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Any drug that converts to DHT will cause hair loss if you're prone to MPB. Test and dbol both convert to DHT


----------



## Proteincarb (Oct 12, 2010)

Is there anyway to stop or prevent it. Iv got some nizoral shampoo


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

finasteride is a drug some use. You should research it propperly though as there are side. There is a hairloss sponsor on here too... maybe have a chat with them


----------



## Proteincarb (Oct 12, 2010)

2004mark said:


> finasteride is a drug some use. You should research it propperly though as there are side. There is a hairloss sponsor on here too... maybe have a chat with them


whos the hairloss sponsor


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Proteincarb said:


> whos the hairloss sponsor


 @Spex


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

DO NOT USE MASTERON!!!!!!


----------



## Thunder99 (Jul 25, 2013)

G-man99 said:


> DO NOT USE MASTERON!!!!!!


*over 400mg/week


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

ThunderKunt99 said:


> *over 400mg/week


300mg and mine was coming out thick and fast.

Stopped using straight away and never used since.

Still got all my hair and have used everything but masteron since


----------



## Thunder99 (Jul 25, 2013)

G-man99 said:


> 300mg and mine was coming out thick and fast.
> 
> Stopped using straight away and never used since.
> 
> Still got all my hair and have used everything but masteron since


shieeeeeeeeeeeeettttt

das it mane


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

ThunderKunt99 said:


> shieeeeeeeeeeeeettttt
> 
> das it mane


Tren more than makes up for not using mast though


----------



## Thunder99 (Jul 25, 2013)

G-man99 said:


> Tren more than makes up for not using mast though


tfw running tren and mast huehuehue not a single follicle was given that day.

Hopefully when i start my hair growth protocol it will grow back.


----------



## oldskoolcool (Oct 4, 2009)

Never had any hair loss at all if anything it's getting thicker and more course think wolfman lol as i age i'm mid 30's and have been on what some may say mega doses for a few years constant 2-6g per week of test, tren and masteron if your going to lose it it will go no matter what you do.


----------



## Proteincarb (Oct 12, 2010)

G-man99 said:


> DO NOT USE MASTERON!!!!!!


that was in my last cycle as i ran a rip blend test tren and mast.


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Tren doesn't touch my hairline neither does deca. Mast, winny, prov and dbol on the other hand not good at all for my hair, and high test without 5ARI's...

EDIT - ignore this, thought thread was about tren e...


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

2004mark said:


> Any drug that converts to DHT will cause hair loss if you're prone to MPB. Test and dbol both convert to DHT


I thought dbol already was DHT and already directly binded to the scalp in some way?


----------



## Proteincarb (Oct 12, 2010)

So would just test cycles be ok for my hair. Can't tell if it was that the tren or mast or dbol.

Thinking just test. Or test and eq.


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

If you have lost hair as an adult, you're prone to mpb. Most AAS will effect your hairline in some form. Just plain test will convert into DHT via the 5AR pathway, this will speed up the process, by how much is anyone's guess. You could try adding in finasteride to a test only cycle and see how you get on.


----------



## gynolad (May 31, 2013)

Conscript said:


> If you have lost hair as an adult, you're prone to mpb. Most AAS will effect your hairline in some form. Just plain test will convert into DHT via the 5AR pathway, this will speed up the process, by how much is anyone's guess. You could try adding in finasteride to a test only cycle and see how you get on.


Fin is risky i've read?


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

gynolad said:


> Fin is risky i've read?


Nothing is without risk. Personally, I have used this stuff for 3 years (and much higher doses then most advocate) and not once had a problem with any sexual or mental sides. All it did was hold onto my hair, and even had some regrowth (in terms of density). Is it ideal, no not by a long shot, but it does work very well and that's exactly why I take it when on-cycle.


----------



## gingerteef (Sep 23, 2009)

I've used finasteride as well. I doubt I'd touch it when off cycle but if using test I don't think I'm ever going to drive dht to excessively low levels


----------



## gynolad (May 31, 2013)

gingerteef said:


> I've used finasteride as well. I doubt I'd touch it when off cycle but if using test I don't think I'm ever going to drive dht to excessively low levels


Why not when off cycle? the side effects would come on or off cycle right? or you just don't want your DHT to drop that low?


----------



## gynolad (May 31, 2013)

Conscript said:


> Nothing is without risk. Personally, I have used this stuff for 3 years (and much higher doses then most advocate) and not once had a problem with any sexual or mental sides. All it did was hold onto my hair, and even had some regrowth (in terms of density). Is it ideal, no not by a long shot, but it does work very well and that's exactly why I take it when on-cycle.


can it give mental sides? i thought just gyno and limp dick lol


----------



## gingerteef (Sep 23, 2009)

It seems that the majority of those who have problems with finasteride are older gentlemen and therefore have lower levels of test and therefore lower levels of dht. Then when you medicate with finasteride your dht lower again and becomes lower than what your body needs. When on a test cycle you're always going to have at least as much dht as a young virile man so it will never get 'too low'. Don't take this as gospel but it's what I think happens after reading various hairloss forums. Maybe I'm wrong and it's just lucky dip as to whether you can get away with it or not.....


----------



## achilles88 (Aug 27, 2010)

first time I ran test e it gave me lots of beard growth and no hair loss. my last cycle of test e my hair receeded quite badly from the temples. same dose and same cycle length nothing was different. don't mind though ive always kept very short hair like a 1 all over just now i got a zidane look going.


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

Proteincarb said:


> So would just test cycles be ok for my hair. Can't tell if it was that the tren or mast or dbol.
> 
> Thinking just test. Or test and eq.


Masteron is DHT based, so if you are prone to MPB, stuff like proviron, winstrol & masteron will make it worse.

Testosterone & test-based componds will convert to DHT at around 5%, though this varies between individuals.

19Nor compounds like Deca & Tren don't really convert.

Finastride blocks the conversion of T to DHT, so won't help if you are using DHT based gear


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

gynolad said:


> can it give mental sides? i thought just gyno and limp dick lol


I've read it can cause loss of libido and fatigue etc, but then again the majority of these studies were done on guys in their 50's-70's with prostate cancer, can't imagine they were too lively, psychology and physiologically, anyway.


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

achilles88 said:


> first time I ran test e it gave me lots of beard growth and no hair loss. my last cycle of test e my hair receeded quite badly from the temples. same dose and same cycle length nothing was different. don't mind though ive always kept very short hair like a 1 all over just now i got a zidane look going.


Most guys don't notice hair loss until about 20% of total hair count has dropped.


----------



## micros (May 15, 2013)

Someone says that the better for hair saving are oxa and tbol because they are the less androgenic, but if you go with T and fina/ed you could do good with hair.

Bye


----------



## sitries (Feb 28, 2009)

DBOL is bad news for hair!!!!!!! Test is fine IMO at reasonable doses. I don't like finasteride at all- gave me puffy nipps. just go with low test like 300 or 400mg a week and add in deca or EQ which are both easy on the hair.


----------



## Jas (Sep 23, 2010)

Major Eyeswater said:


> Masteron is DHT based, so if you are prone to MPB, stuff like proviron, winstrol & masteron will make it worse.
> 
> Testosterone & test-based componds will convert to DHT at around 5%, though this varies between individuals.
> 
> ...


Do you know why there are conflicting reports about Masteron not being DHT based? I was reading a article by Bill Roberts, a guy who wrote in bodybuilding magazine's in the 90's, stating "Masteron undergoes no aromatization (conversion to estrogen), no conversion to DHT", similar to Primobolan Depot.


----------



## mozzwigan (Apr 20, 2012)

Suthy said:


> **** me when I ran test e I grew into a small chimp I was that hairy! Didnt affect the noggin hair wise tho


me 2, my belly is now a serious rug ha


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

I've loads if fina hear not sure I can say that but if it's ok pm me lol bought it when I was in Spain u can buy it OTC there , tbh I never lost much more then I feel I would have on test even staying on for 20weeks , as said stay away from mast and winny , end of the day tho all the gear will do is speed it up its going fall out any way if u have mpb


----------



## grizzzly (Jan 1, 2013)

My experience:

1. Test + Anavar (first cycle), lenght 20weeks with var for the last 7: No hairloss at all

2. Test + Masteron: 2 weeks in and hair started dropping out quickly, realised I was prone to MPB. Dropped masteron and hair loss slowed down but was still shedding on test only.

3. Equipose 600mg/w, cycle lenght 16w. Slowly and steadily started losing hair until it got ridiculous, like i'd see 50 hair in the sink every morning. 4 weeks since stopped it and still shedding!

Anyone ever lost hair on t-bol by the way? from what I've read it seems hair safe.


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

Jas said:


> Do you know why there are conflicting reports about Masteron not being DHT based? I was reading a article by Bill Roberts, a guy who wrote in bodybuilding magazine's in the 90's, stating "Masteron undergoes no aromatization (conversion to estrogen), no conversion to DHT", similar to Primobolan Depot.


Masteron is DHT based, in that there is a hydrogen on carbon 5 instead of a double bond between 4 and 5. This meant that it attaches to the DHT receptors & has DHT like effects. It can't aromatise, because there is no enzyme that converts DHT to Estrogen. It also can't convert to DHT, because as far as that bit of the molecule is concerned, it's already there.


----------



## Skinny Guy (Jul 24, 2011)

http://www.hairlossfromsteroids.com/Products-That-Work.html

I found this site useful


----------



## Jas (Sep 23, 2010)

Chris86 said:


> I've loads if fina hear not sure I can say that but if it's ok pm me lol bought it when I was in Spain u can buy it OTC there , tbh I never lost much more then I feel I would have on test even staying on for 20weeks , as said stay away from mast and winny , end of the day tho all the gear will do is speed it up its going fall out any way if u have mpb


I suffer pretty bad from mpb, especially when on a cycle even more so. Yes your right, the gear just speeds up the process a whole lot more. It took around 4 to 5 weeks for the finastaride to see some improvements at 1mg a day. Is this amount what you take daily on cycle or off?

Do you know anyone who has done a hair transplant & on gear? A hair transplant takes hair follicles from a good donor area (back of the head), that will not fall out when they put it in the crown or front where i've got a receding hair line. My limited understanding is they will not fall out even when on gear? Right, otherwise they'd fall out from the back quite a lot anyway. thoughts?


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

Jas said:


> I suffer pretty bad from mpb, especially when on a cycle even more so. Yes your right, the gear just speeds up the process a whole lot more. It took around 4 to 5 weeks for the finastaride to see some improvements at 1mg a day. Is this amount what you take daily on cycle or off?
> 
> Do you know anyone who has done a hair transplant & on gear? A hair transplant takes hair follicles from a good donor area (back of the head), that will not fall out when they put it in the crown or front where i've got a receding hair line. My limited understanding is they will not fall out even when on gear? Right, otherwise they'd fall out from the back quite a lot anyway. thoughts?


I was taking 1mg ed then stoped after about 10 weeks as my sex drive went low but I think that was due to me taking to much adex , I think they can tell witch hair follicles are affected by dht or not was looking at one my self but to much money I think il just shave what's left off at some point lol


----------



## Jas (Sep 23, 2010)

Chris86 said:


> I was taking 1mg ed then stoped after about 10 weeks as my sex drive went low but I think that was due to me taking to much adex , I think they can tell witch hair follicles are affected by dht or not was looking at one my self but to much money I think il just shave what's left off at some point lol


Yeah it could well be the adex, I've seen that cause low libido to me last time I was on a test cycle. If it was the finasteride, on the caution side you could you use it every other day, once its built-up after 4 or 5 weeks, and when you comb your hair, see how much comes out. If you start seeing it more by taking 1mg eod, then you can go every day 1mg. might help.

That was something I was thinking of too, to shave off whats left. I know in the next 3 or 4 years it will only get shorter. I looked into the human hair wigs, but there's a bit of managing them to do, and you can spend north of £900 every 6 to 12 months depending on how well you manage them.


----------



## grizzzly (Jan 1, 2013)

Jas said:


> Yeah it could well be the adex, I've seen that cause low libido to me last time I was on a test cycle. If it was the finasteride, on the caution side you could you use it every other day, once its built-up after 4 or 5 weeks, and when you comb your hair, see how much comes out. If you start seeing it more by taking 1mg eod, then you can go every day 1mg. might help.
> 
> That was something I was thinking of too, to shave off whats left. I know in the next 3 or 4 years it will only get shorter. I looked into the human hair wigs, but there's a bit of managing them to do, and you can spend north of £900 every 6 to 12 months depending on how well you manage them.


Wouldnt a hair transplant be better? Get one on holidays in Thailand they cost like £1500 there I've heard and the surgeons are world class! The hairs will be dht resistant so in that sense permanent.. but i think if you do it too early then you'll just lose the hairs around it and look like a clown at the end lol.


----------



## LastActionGT (Nov 1, 2013)

grizzzly said:


> My experience:
> 
> 1. Test + Anavar (first cycle), lenght 20weeks with var for the last 7: No hairloss at all
> 
> ...


I've just done tbol only, I think prone mpb (because I've receded at touch) haven't lost any extra I don't feel


----------



## grizzzly (Jan 1, 2013)

LastActionGT said:


> I've just done tbol only, I think prone mpb (because I've receded at touch) haven't lost any extra I don't feel


That's good, need to find what I can use in the future without losing my hair.. i know I'll lose it anyways, won't mind at like 30+ but now at 22 years old still wanna keep it all lol.

So far at least t-bol seems to be on the safe list. I wonder if Anavar is completely safe? At least when I used it before had no problem, but on the other hand at that point even test wasn't causing me to lose hair yet.

They say that Anavar should be safe but then again its a DHT derivate so can't be too sure.


----------



## Jas (Sep 23, 2010)

grizzzly said:


> Wouldnt a hair transplant be better? Get one on holidays in Thailand they cost like £1500 there I've heard and the surgeons are world class! The hairs will be dht resistant so in that sense permanent.. but i think if you do it too early then you'll just lose the hairs around it and look like a clown at the end lol.


Hair transplant&#8230;?&#8230;its a possibility. There really, that cheap?


----------



## grizzzly (Jan 1, 2013)

Jas said:


> Hair transplant&#8230;?&#8230;its a possibility. There really, that cheap?


http://www.stickmanbangkok.com/Reader/reader1408.htm

"I had agreed upon 1,100 grafts at $2,200.00."


----------



## Jas (Sep 23, 2010)

grizzzly said:


> http://www.stickmanbangkok.com/Reader/reader1408.htm
> 
> "I had agreed upon 1,100 grafts at $2,200.00."


Seems decent. I suspect quite a few different types of foreign surgeons who worked / trained abroad are now in their native country, running their own companies, the start-up costs are a lot less expensive. Certainly worth some thought going outside of the UK for it, that's for sure.


----------

